# what's this crap doing here, what does it have to do with vintage



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

paid advertisement supporting the forum.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> paid advertisement supporting the forum.


Exactly. There have been several threads on this already.


----------

